# Recommended Books for Crohn's Disease, Ulcerative Colitis, and other forms of IBD



## David

I would like to collect a list of books our members recommend for people afflicted with Crohn's Disease, Ulcerative Colitis, or other forms of IBD.  Please respond to this thread with suggestions for books you have read and found useful.  Thank you!

What To Eat With IBD - A comprehensive nutrition and recipe guide for Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis - Author: Tracie Dalessandro - MS, RD, CDN

How To Cook for Crohn's and Colitis - Author: Brenda Roscher

The Paleo Solution
not specifically geared toward IBD obviously, but is _extensively_ researched and referenced and has sections directly applicable to IBDs as well as other autoimmune diseases.
The author also has an excellent podcast that frequently includes discussion on autoimmune diseases, including CD/UC.


----------



## itsMeFred

*The Paleo Solution*
not specifically geared toward IBD obviously, but is _extensively_ researched and referenced and has sections directly applicable to IBDs as well as other autoimmune diseases.
The author also has an excellent podcast that frequently includes discussion on autoimmune diseases, including CD/UC.


----------



## guest837

My mum has found 'living with crohn's disease' by Joan Gomez really useful.

Link-http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0859698203/ref=oss_product


----------



## Astra

'The New eating right for a bad gut - the complete nutritional guide to Ileitis, Colitis, Crohn's disease and Inflammatory Bowel Disease'
by James Scala Ph.D

He is also the author of 'The New Arthritis Relief Diet'


----------



## toml99

The First Year: Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis by Jill Sklar -- an outstanding book that really helped me.  I think Jill's own battle with Crohn's is an important part of why I related so much to the book.  I would highly recommend it for someone who is newly diagnosed.


----------



## Julie1971

Hi David

I'm a newbie here, but an old hand as a Crohnie having had the disease since I was 15years old. I have actually written a book about my experiences which is available to buy online at www.crohnsdiseaseandbeyond.co.uk. Wrote it as I felt I had experiences to share with other people with IBDs (and their families), and hope it gives people a positive message. Also extremely healing for me to recall it all, and sometimes emotional, but also funny.

Am in the process of reducing the price on the website to £6.99 so members might want to wait a week or so before you check it out. £1 from the proceeds of each book goes to IBD research.

Have had a few reviews - one by Phoenix magazine (the official publication of UOAA). Here are a few quotes from this review
"Using a kind and supporting voice, Julie's work reads much as if you were listening to a friendsharing her stories while occasionally offering little bits of advice"
"Although over 200 pages, it's a fairly quick read thanks to the friendly, conversational style..."
"Reader's will appreciate Julie's sense of humour, as exemplified in the tips she provides to folks faced with using public toilets..."
"Most of all, Julie's ebook is one of hope. Despite the stories of all the struggles she faced as a teenager and young adult, Julie's overall message is ... positive."

Hope you and other forum members find it interesting and helpful.

Also, found "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall fascinating. Wish I'd found it before I had surgery, but still use some of her dietary tips which help my bowel.

x Julie


----------



## margie

*New Book*

Hi David,
I haven't been a member for to long, but your forum has been a great help to me.  
I am an author/writer of a newly published book that has just come out titled Vicious Circle:Hope For A Brighter Future.  This is about my struggles with Crohns and Depression.

I think that most of the members will be able to relate to the struggles that I have gone through every day.

I will be donating a percentage of my profits for every book sold to research for Crohns and Collitis.


----------



## YvesB

Hi. I just registered. Sharing books is a great idea.

There is one book that I always go back to when a crisis hits me :

"Self Healing Colitis & Crohn's" by David Klein.

As for the long term support, I'vs put my hands on a great book from a french doctor, Dr. Seignalet, but it's in french. I remember reading a blog/web site where someone actually transcribed some of it in english. That doctor is the only one that came up with an explanation of the root cause of the disease and tested it with his patients. He got tremendous results, just by changing what you are eating...but I have to admit, it's not easy to follow.


----------



## mayhavecrohn's

thank you for posting about the books some of them i have got from the library and been reading them


----------



## mayhavecrohn's

*and it has helped me to read the books*

and it has helped me to read the books


----------



## CrohnsGuy

Jordan Rubin's "Patient Heal Thyself" and Arthur De Vany's "The New Evolution Diet" is a great resource as well.


----------



## Gastro Girl

"IBD Self-Management The AGA Guide to Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis" by Sunanda V. Kane MD, MSPH.   (AGA stands for American Gastroenterological Association)


----------



## Jandeacs

*Faboulous book .*



 I just read this book .. Inflammatory boweel Diesease By Professer John Hunter 
 it is amazing he is based t Addenbrooks in the UK ..  Where the first heart transplant was done ! this book is Amazing  it covers all aspects of iBD ..  it contains things trhat are so helpful i can t describe . amazing .. 
 Jan ..


----------



## Allystyle

The fowl bowel by johnny Bradley is a good read!


----------



## rhosymynydd

*New book reviewed by the UOAA's The Phoenix journ (US)*

"Unwanted Baggage" which is for sale on amazon worldwide and Barnes and Noble is the latest resource book available worldwide for ostomy patients. 

As figures indicate that 25,000 ostomies are performed annually in the UK alone due to Crohn's and Ulcerative Colitis. This book is essential pre and post ostomy reading. Its 440 page detail covers everything from essential birth control information (the Pill passes straight into the bag/Pouch nullfiying its effects) right down to cruise lines that carry supplies. Emotions become topsy-turvey following the life changing operation and many good suggestions as to when and where to seek professional help are included. This book is for all ostomates by a Crohn's patient, now also an ostomate.
The book has received a great review (double page spread) from the Phoenix, the UOAA's journal. 

There is also an updated website that can be found by googling thebowelmovement. It offers regular updates to the book and links to 80 IBD and ostomy associations worldwide. The book is also available at a reduced rate through the website.

A special page for child ostomates includes ostomy puppet adventures on video, more are added at bi-weekly levels. and a free laminated certifcate of Bravery, signed by the ostomy puppet gang, can be posted anywhere in the world for children who undergo surgery. 

The ostomy ventriloquist puppets are also available by request from the Phoenix (the journal of the UOAA) who are funding a limited amount.

The Australian Ostomy association through their Queensland offices are also funding the puppets.


----------



## rhosymynydd

mayhavecrohn's said:


> thank you for posting about the books some of them i have got from the library and been reading them


I am convinced there is a link between fibromyalgia and crohn's disease. 5 close friends who hahve crohn's have also been diagnosed with fibro. It could also be that Crohn's disease does cause many of the same symptoms. I ahve noticed posts on many fibro and crohns logs as well so we can't be the only ones.


----------



## MareeThew

The Foul Bowel by John Bradley it is a great book would recommend to any crohns sufferer to read it


----------



## happy

*Beat Crohn's! Getting to Remission with Enteral Nutrition by
Margaret A. Oppenheimer* is a well researched book for people who are interested in a liquid elemental diet as a treatment option. It also discusses various food diets for maintaining remission once you resume eating solid food.

Don't let the cartoon cover put you off--the book is up-to-date and cited with good research.


----------



## angelabenting

thank for the post such a big help


----------



## rhosymynydd

rhosymynydd said:


> "unwanted baggage" which is for sale on amazon worldwide and barnes and noble is the latest resource book available worldwide for ostomy patients.
> 
> As figures indicate that 25,000 ostomies are performed annually in the uk alone due to crohn's and ulcerative colitis. This book is essential pre and post ostomy reading. Its 440 page detail covers everything from essential birth control information (the pill passes straight into the bag/pouch nullfiying its effects) right down to cruise lines that carry supplies. Emotions become topsy-turvey following the life changing operation and many good suggestions as to when and where to seek professional help are included. This book is for all ostomates by a crohn's patient, now also an ostomate.
> The book has received a great review (double page spread) from the phoenix, the uoaa's journal.
> 
> There is also an updated website that can be found by googling thebowelmovement. It offers regular updates to the book and links to 80 ibd and ostomy associations worldwide. The book is also available at a reduced rate through the website.
> 
> A special page for child ostomates includes ostomy puppet adventures on video, more are added at bi-weekly levels. And a free laminated certifcate of bravery, signed by the ostomy puppet gang, can be posted anywhere in the world for children who undergo surgery.
> 
> The ostomy ventriloquist puppets are also available by request from the phoenix (the journal of the uoaa) who are funding a limited amount.
> 
> The australian ostomy association through their queensland offices are also funding the puppets.


unwanted baggage is available on amazon.co.uk and is now the 33/100 best selling health resource books in the uk. Recommended by the united ostomy association of america, the australian ostomy assoctions (22), the norwegian ostomy association, all of whom have posted it on their websites or journals. It has also been mentioned in the european federation of crohns and colitis and a copy is in their library. Another copy is in the IBD association in the netherlands. This is not a my story version it is a hands on written by an ostomate after 5 years research. A second edition is being published at the end of january to update all addresses etc. That have changed since publication and include updates in benefits and grants.The contains ostomy related cartoons and carers information. It is now available to order from most UK libraries.


----------



## ChattieCathy

*Have read:*

Breaking the vicious cycle by Elaine Gottschall  was an interesting read. Eating too much white flour is not a good thing. A life of working round the clock, stress and eating mostly sandwiches. Bread, bread, and more bread. 
Another was Yeast connection by William G. Crook. My favorite read of all was Gut Solutions by Brenda Watson. Nicely illustrated and easy to read. I couldn't put it down. I have crohns and believe that I may have leaky gut syndrome which causes the additives and preservatives in food to go straight to my joints. Thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## suschex

Fantastic book!!!!!

"Sick and Tired of Feeling Sick and Tired: Living with Invisible Chronic Illness" by Paul J. Donoghue and Mary E. Siegel


----------



## ChattieCathy

*It's on my read list.*

Thank you for Sick and Tired. It's on my read list. I'm just sick and tired of giving up bread, cheese and milk. At the same time I am tired of joints that hurt.


----------



## lancek

I have just ordered this book--Beat Crohn's! Getting to Remission with Enteral Nutrition by Margaret A. Oppenheimer  and wrote down 2 others from this book list to try to get through my library.  This is wonderful to have a list of books to read.


----------



## Paul Cronk

I would like to endorse the recommendation earlier in this thread for "Inflammatory Bowel Disease" by Professor John Hunter at Addenbrookes Hospital in Cambridge, England. Get it from Amazon.

He goes carefully into all aspects of the disease, the meds etc and tells the positives and negatives. More importantly he sets out the Addenbrookes approach - principally through a carefully constructed individual diet regime once in remission. We all know that diet is a part of the solution to prolong remissions and avoid some of the scarier drugs (with apologies to those that have already been forced that way) but I for one needed a structured approach.

If I were in England still I would beat a path to his door but here in France they expect to cure everything through drugs and for dietetics I need to do the job myself, so that is what I shall do. I recently dropped out of my remission (blissful 4 months) and low dose Preds plus the diet tips I have picked up will get me back there.


----------



## peaceandsmile

"Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis, EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW, THE COMPLETE PRACTICAL GUIDE" (third edition, updated and expanded)

by Fred Saibil, M.D


Mount Sinai Hospital "Crohn's & Colitis, Understanding and Managing IBD"

Dr. A. Hillary Steinhart -MD, MSc, FRCP(C) Division Head, Gastroenterology

---------------------------------<3

Great book for all IBD patients, it explains everything you need to know from drugs to diet and about the diseases of IBD. 

kisses, Aya


----------



## crunch

Paul Cronk said:


> I would like to endorse the recommendation earlier in this thread for "Inflammatory Bowel Disease" by Professor John Hunter at Addenbrookes Hospital in Cambridge, England.
> 
> If I were in England still I would beat a path to his door .......


 Edited

Am beating a path to his door - next month, and I also am liking this book as a laid out approach, though his main treatment is the LOFFLEX diet, which I know some people are resistant to - see what he says next month!


----------



## Avw

Not sure if anyone's mentioned it yet, I'm currently reading 'Survival of the Sickest' by Dr. Sharon Moalem with Jonathan Prince... While not strictly about Crohn's or IBD, it discusses in detail the Vitamin D deficiency correlation with Crohn's. A very interesting and informative read, I highly recommend it.


----------



## SkinnyNinny

Astra said:


> 'The New eating right for a bad gut - the complete nutritional guide to Ileitis, Colitis, Crohn's disease and Inflammatory Bowel Disease'
> by James Scala Ph.D
> 
> He is also the author of 'The New Arthritis Relief Diet'


You don't say whether you like this book, however I'm guessing you recommend it?

I am just beginning to read it (was gifted to me), and it reminds me of stuff I read twenty years ago on the topic. Yep, that's right - it was written 20 years ago! Was reprinted recently, but I'm not seeing any new information - a clue is that it doesn't discuss any of the new drugs available. Not that I'm a believer in most of those drugs...

I just started putting it down to stop reading it because it didn't even talk about gluten intolerance, celiac disease, or other food allergies. I'm pretty sure that any discussion on Crohn's or IBD is incomplete without some recognition of other intestinal/digestion problems like these. It seems kind of dated, and a little stereotypical - not that valuable for 2012. Maybe 1990 when much less was known.

Just my 2 cents...  Maybe it gets better?


----------



## Jandeacs

im prescribed Vit D . doesnt make that much difference to me , but I do feel better when i sit i the sun ???????


----------



## patrickdwayne

toml99 said:


> The First Year: Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis by Jill Sklar -- an outstanding book that really helped me.  I think Jill's own battle with Crohn's is an important part of why I related so much to the book.  I would highly recommend it for someone who is newly diagnosed.


Hey i would also suggest this book. its good


----------



## Jandeacs

i just ordered it on amazon ...


----------



## kss

I've just read both The Autoimmune Epidemic by Donna Jackson Nakazawa and also An Epidemic of Absence by Moises Valasques-Manoff. Both books have extensive discussion about IBD and lots of specific mentions of Crohn's. If anyone is looking to try a worm solution then Epidemic of Absence would be a must read.


----------



## Jandeacs

Worm ? solution , plz expand


----------



## saubertine

I love Cooking for Crohn's and Colitis. A little partial because Brenda Roscher is my Mom. I can tell you that she tested every recipe on herself. She has managed through diet to maintain her basic health, and has still has yet to take prescription medications. (A pepcid complete from time to time.) You can always substitute different veggies in the recipes if one doesn't work for you. I know a lot of people who sub peas or green-beans for the corn if they have issues with diverticulitis. It is a great cookbook that works for families. Kids and everyone else love the recipes, at least with everyone I cook for, and they are great for you. I hope you all give it a chance and try it out.


----------



## Alberta_sweetie

peaceandsmile said:


> "Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis, EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO KNOW, THE COMPLETE PRACTICAL GUIDE" (third edition, updated and expanded)
> 
> by Fred Saibil, M.D
> 
> 
> Mount Sinai Hospital "Crohn's & Colitis, Understanding and Managing IBD"
> 
> Dr. A. Hillary Steinhart -MD, MSc, FRCP(C) Division Head, Gastroenterology
> 
> ---------------------------------<3
> 
> Great book for all IBD patients, it explains everything you need to know from drugs to diet and about the diseases of IBD.
> 
> kisses, Aya


I'm currently reading this and it is so informative!


----------



## kss

I'm reading Are Your Prescriptions Killing You? by Armon B. Neel and Bill Hogan. It's not specifically about Crohn's but the information is blowing my mind. A lot of the book are case studies about prescription cascades. I've found the book extremely relevant to my experience as a Crohn's patient.


----------



## Ruben Stone

Breaking the Vicious Cycle by Elaine Gottschall


----------



## nogutsnoglory

What to eat with IBD by Tracie Dellasandro


----------



## 723crossroads

rhosymynydd said:


> I am convinced there is a link between fibromyalgia and crohn's disease. 5 close friends who hahve crohn's have also been diagnosed with fibro. It could also be that Crohn's disease does cause many of the same symptoms. I ahve noticed posts on many fibro and crohns logs as well so we can't be the only ones.


I agree as I developed it when I was having crohn's symptoms and didn't yet know I had crohn's.


----------



## ericwsmith

Jandeacs said:


> Inflammatory boweel Diesease By Professer John Hunter
> it is amazing he is based t Addenbrooks in the UK ..  Where the first heart transplant was done !
> Jan ..


I've also heard about Prof John Hunter and his approach to diet-only management of CD--I find the idea quite exciting.  Have to admit though, I always thought that the first heart transplant was done by Chris Barnard in Cape Town!


----------



## Paul Cronk

kss said:


> I'm reading Are Your Prescriptions Killing You? by Armon B. Neel and Bill Hogan. It's not specifically about Crohn's but the information is blowing my mind. A lot of the book are case studies about prescription cascades. I've found the book extremely relevant to my experience as a Crohn's patient.


With the caveat that everybody is different and that the Crohns diagnosis is now in serious doubt after three years, I am progressing much better after getting off Humira, reducing Pred from 20 to 5 mg, and getting off the Amitriptyline. This was possible as I am working with a naturopath on natural foods and other remedies, together with colonic irrigation. In two months I am better than after three years of drugs and the infections which can come with immunosuppressant medicines.

However, everyone is different. In my opinion the medical approach is tainted by being very approximative. Having said that I would soon reach for drugs if I thought they were the answer and if they had successfully controlled my symptoms.

In my case it seems a misdiagnosis led to a me on a medecine cascade which became a way of life and itself affected my health.


----------



## smartjweir

Thanks so much for all the book ideas!!


----------



## SylvieA

Thanks from me to.


----------



## John T. Johns

You are very welcome.  If you should read my book, The Art of Living Well with Crohn's, I would appreciate knowing if it was helpful. 

Sorry for the slow response, I have been on vacation.

John


----------



## dave13

'Living With Crohn's and Colitis-A Comprehensive Naturopathic Guide For Complete Digestive Wellness'   Jessica Black,ND and Dede Cummings


----------



## UC ME

Thanks for this resource!


----------



## SupportiveMom

Alberta_sweetie said:


> I'm currently reading this and it is so informative!


This has been my go to 'bible' since my daughter was diagnosed. Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis: Everything You Need To Know - The Complete Practical Guide laid it out in language that helped me to make some tough decisions. Now our GI tells parents of patients about it!


----------



## SupportiveMom

I should add I also bought Crohn's and Colitis For Dummies for my husband. He found it helpful in the way they lay out their books. I have surpassed most of the information in the book, but found myself lending it out to friends/family members who don't 'get' why my daughter isn't better now. It is amazing what lack of knowledge there is out there, and the perception of IBD from some people that don't have it. It isn't rudeness, it is just very limited knowledge, and the for dummies book lets you just read sections that are important without delving into it if it doesn't pertain to you.


----------



## jayzipper

I second the recommendation for The Paleo Solution. This book helped me greatly!


----------



## dragongball

not specifically geared toward IBD obviously, but is extensively researched and referenced and has sections directly applicable to IBDs as well as other autoimmune diseases.
The author also has an excellent podcast that frequently includes discussion on autoimmune diseases, including CD/UC.


----------



## dave13

Ruben Stone said:


> Breaking the Vicious Cycle by Elaine Gottschall


I find this book fascinating.So many of the pages are dog eared and I have book marks stuck here and there.I think it is an informative read and a great reference book.I think it is worth reading even if you do not intend to follow the SCD.


----------



## jacktin

nogutsnoglory said:


> What to eat with IBD by Tracie Dellasandro


My Nutritionist/Dietician (who specializes in IBD) recommended this book to me! I ordered it and am waiting to get it


----------



## dave13

Hi jacktin

When I first saw your avitar I thought it was a giant snowman with a scarf.


----------



## dragongball

not specifically geared toward IBD obviously, but is extensively researched and referenced and has sections directly applicable to IBDs as well as other autoimmune diseases.
The author also has an excellent podcast that frequently includes discussion on autoimmune diseases, including CD/UC.


----------



## WiredNC

Newbie to the Forum,  thanks for the help with the reading material.


----------



## SmellyMelly

I use these books a lot:

*"A Loving Spoonful" *
Naturally delicious Gluten-free, Dairy-free, Sugar-free, vegetarian cooking.
by Jacqui Bushell

*"Raw Juices Can Save Your Life"*
by Sandra Cabot

*"Self Healing Colitis & Crohn's"*
By David Klein

The first two for recipes and the third more for inspiration.


----------



## Kralr

Shameless plug: I've recently published a journal called "My IBD Journal". I was using it for personal use and  thought others might want to use it as well. It has a daily tip, or motivational fact and allows you to track daily symptoms, record food reactions, symptoms, etc. It's helped me discover a few trends I wouldn't have noticed otherwise and makes it much easier to remember everything I wanted to talk to my doctor about each visit. I hope it helps others as well. 

I haven't contributed to this forum in the past so I am unable to post a link but searching "My IBD Journal" on Amazon will pull it up as the first result.


----------



## Basmah

I have been reading more eating healthy books than about IBD Specifically. Some really good ones are "Death By Food Pyramid" by Denise Menger, "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall, "Perfect Health Diet" by the Jaminets, and "Clean Gut" by Alejandro Junger. Right now I am reading "The Paleo Approach" by Sarah Ballantyne...I just think the science of the body is so fascinating! My next couple of library requests are more IBD related, so I will let you know if any of them are good


----------



## Theradiographer

There are some great suggestions here. I would like to recommend a book I wrote to help kids with a sick parent. It's called, "What Does Super Jonny Do When Mom Gets Sick?" It's about a little boy who loves to dress up as a superhero. When his Mom gets sick, he and his sidekick bear go to the hospital to see what they can do. They meet lots of the staff (and find out what they can do), then he discovers his own superhero power. I wanted to write a story which would leave kids feeling empowered to help. (I also worked with the ministry of education to write a series of questions in the back of the book.)  This means teachers now have a way of supporting a child. with a sick relative. It's available on Amazon

Just wanted to add, don't forget if you see a book you really like, you can ask your local library to order it for you. Most libraries will purchase it and then reserve it for you so that you are the first to read it! (AND most libraries allow you to do this on-line!).


----------



## Vani

Thanks, guys, this info.


----------



## DuncanX

I have a few recommendations: 

_In the Kingdom of the Sick_, by Laurie Edwards. It's a social history of chronic illness in the United States, and looks at how ideas and attitudes towards people with illness have evolved. I'm quoted a bit, but Laurie did a great job covering the full spectrum of chronic illness. It's amazing how much we have in common with people who have what are clinically very different diagnoses. (link deleted)

_Know Your Rights_, by Jennifer Jaff. This book helps folks with illness understand their legal rights, especially with regard to employment, education, disability, and insurance. Jennifer was a leading advocate for the rights of the sick and disabled, and helped push for the 2008 ADA restoration act. She died of Crohn's in 2012, and the advocacy organization she founded was renamed the Jennifer Jaff Center. http://www.thejenniferjaffcenter.org/2014/03/11/know-your-rights-2/ <-- funds go to a non-profit, author is dead

I would humbly add my own book,_ League of Mortals_, to the list. I wrote it to be the book I didn't have when I was first diagnosed - all the things I wish I had known or been told. It's a novel - a fictional semi-autobiography, but a lot of it is true.


----------



## carlbeggins

I definitely have to check some of these out, thanks.


----------



## chosen

The Autoimmune Solution by Amy Myers (http://www.amazon.com/The-Autoimmune-Solution-Spectrum-Inflammatory/dp/148153257X)

Has anyone read this book? Was it any good?


----------



## ppk

chosen said:


> The Autoimmune Solution by Amy Myers (http://www.amazon.com/The-Autoimmune-Solution-Spectrum-Inflammatory/dp/148153257X)
> 
> Has anyone read this book? Was it any good?


Hi chosen,

I just got through listening to this as an audio book while driving/working out. It was really good, and I highly recommend it. She goes over autoimmune diseases in general, which Crohn's has never been proven to be, but I still think a lot of the advice is helpful. Since Crohn's increases intestinal permeability, it does increase your risk of the types of autoimmune diseases Amy talks about.

I believe one of the nicest ways to obtain and experience this book is through the free Audible.com trial. Just sign up for one month, get this book for free, and cancel within 30 days. No cost, and it's pretty easy.


----------



## GrumpyChronie

Thanks everyone for the resources!
This one's a short ebook, I have tried a lot of these solutions, and some really helped, others not so much, but there are days when I'm thankful for any little help I can get.

Alternative medicine for Crohn's disease from SC Schneider (on Amazon)


----------



## embyrr

Hello everyone,
I wanted to recommend a comic book that helped me with the mental and physical understanding that needs to complement Crohn's.
It is called "Carnet de santé foireuse" by Pozla. I think it is currently only available in French but I am intending to write the author and ask him to consider making translations available.
Having had Crohn's for over 13 years most of his story resonated, down to the minutest details of daily life and the frustration cycles that come with it.
So if you're having issues with the mental barriers that IBD diseases may bring, or the constant physical debilitations, or just want to see what a talented man diagnosed with Crohn's disease beautifully put together, then I would recommend it for you:

https://www.amazon.fr/Carnet-santé-foireuse-Pozla/dp/2756066397
http://next.liberation.fr/culture-next/2015/10/02/bd-carnet-de-sante-foireuse-tord-boyaux_1396015

You can use Google translate on the Liberation article. 
Disclosure: I received this comic as a birthday present from my partner and I read it in two days - in short, it's amazing. I haven't cried as much or felt so understood in all my life. Her understanding of the disease and having read it herself as well, and this author's deeply personal journey through the hell many of us have to experience.

Peace to all of you, brothers and sisters.


----------



## smccoy416

Crohn's Colitis, Hemorrhoids, and Me-A patient's story of hope, humor and living with inflammatory Bowel Disease Kathlene J. O'Leary  
 Coping with Crohn's Disease The Pain and the Laughter- Sonia B. Glover


----------



## SaxLady

The "The Plant Paradox" by Steven R Gundry.  (2017) Powerful stuff!  LOTs of info I never knew (and I have read a lot of books about different diets) with excellent research.  He is renowned heart surgeon who developed transplant techniques and specializes in immune system.  Some really compelling stuff on food and environmental factors that lead to leaky gut and compelling patient stories of people in his practice reversing various autoimmune diseases including Crohns by following his protocols.  You can also find interviews of him on YouTube. I highly recommend! I control my Crohns with diet and supplements alone.  Have done well so far.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## SaxLady

chosen said:


> The Autoimmune Solution by Amy Myers (http://www.amazon.com/The-Autoimmune-Solution-Spectrum-Inflammatory/dp/148153257X)
> 
> Has anyone read this book? Was it any good?


Yes, Chosen, I have it right here.  Got it from the library.  It is good.  I have already incorporated much of what she covers in my diet and lifestyle but I gleaned more good info on some things from her.  Contains her diet plan and recipes.


----------



## Unicorn

I have read most of the books suggested on this forum. They are all great- however, none of them address the true CAUSE of Crohn's disease. There is now insane amounts of research and information bringing to light the exact origin of this disease. I am a 15 year veteran of CD and until I really understood what caused it I was bound to toxic drugs. Check out Wake up to The Truth About Crohn's Disease on Amazon- its an eBook for $10. Tons of scientific data, research, cutting edge info, resources etc. Science has come a LONG WAY in past 5 years. CD is NOT an auto-immune disease, its an infectious disease.....specifically MAP (mycobacterium parataburculosis) bacteria. Countries other than the US are well aware of whats causing this epidemic to surge, and so is the US, but they are only interested in pharmaceutical sales, not announcing cures. When I began treating my CD like an infection I finally got better. The drugs were killing me. This book is priceless, your entire life will change after reading this book. I don't know where I'd be if my sister hadn't found this book. Spread the word!


----------



## Unicorn

Forgot to mention- there is now a test for MAP, and a vaccine. It is totally treatable....you can get better.


----------



## erk

"The Clever Guts Diet" by Dr Michael Mosley. This book isn't specifically IBD related, although there are some interesting segments on it, it's a great informative read about gut bacteria and the gut biome, I've had to go back and re-read it several times to try and absorb all the information


----------



## sonn

The First Year: Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis: An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed by Jill Sklar


----------



## sonn

and also great book: 
Crohn's and Colitis Diet Guide: Includes 175 Recipes by  Dr. Hillary Steinhart MD


----------



## Iricen

The Paleo Approach: Reverse Autoimmune Disease and Heal Your Body


----------



## DonPapotti

Thanks!


----------



## chosen

Has anyone read The Autoimmune Fix? Thoughts/feedback?

https://www.amazon.com/Autoimmune-F...1531236585&sr=8-2&keywords=The+Autoimmune+Fix


----------



## flashspark036

The book chronicles her inspirational journey of healing from Crohn's Colitis, an autoimmune disease deemed incurable by the traditional medical field, and how the unconditional love of her late husband solidified the mind, body and spiritual pieces of her puzzle.


----------



## Nearen

suschex said:


> Fantastic book!!!!!
> 
> "Sick and Tired of Feeling Sick and Tired: Living with Invisible Chronic Illness" by Paul J. Donoghue and Mary E. Siegel
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Thank you for sharing this great book, I will search for it to find necessary to me info.


----------



## rjmonri

I have stumbled onto something which has changed my health so much that I have to write about it here. On YouTube, I opened a video of a Dr Gundry talking about Crohns and how he could cure it. He had launched a book called "The Plant Paradox", so I bought a copy and after reading some pretty amazing stuff about how the food we eat affects our gut health so much, I just had to give it a try.
After doing a 3 day cleanse, and moving onto Part 2 of his suggested eating plan, (it is not a diet at all but a list of foods you can eat and a list of foods you cannot) within a week, my diahhorea stopped!! I kid you not. After having the diahhorea for at least 15 years, I started having only one poo per day.
After about 2 months, my Hayfever, I had had since I was a kid disappeared. My Psoriasis cleared up. My doctor was amazed at the changes, and although it is hard sticking to the list of foods I can't eat, it is certainly worth it.
I now take only some Paracetamol for some joint pain, but my Doctor says even that will clear up in the future.
All I can say is buy the book and read it and have a go, you may be surprised.


----------



## Navsu

if no one's mentioned this one, it's a bit dated but still very helpful:
*Ask Audrey: The Author's Personal & Professional Experience in the Day-To-Day Living With Inflammatory Bowel Disease 2nd Edition*
by Audrey Kron (Author)


----------



## Kate T.

There's a new novel out that treats parenting with Crohn's with some humor and irreverence. Here's a snippet of a review:
_Take Daily as Needed_ explores chronic illness and its effect upon both those who are ill and their loved ones. Trueblood engagingly describes many aspects of family life in a manner that is authentic, honest, and often uncomfortable. The characters and relationships are multifaceted and the reader is allowed to witness to the love, anger, frustration, change and resilience in a way that rings true to life.”

—_Wordgathering: A Journal of Disability Literature,_ Maura Madden


----------



## LoJo

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I plan to read some of these.


----------

